# Uncle Drew



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8DnKOc6FISU#!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

didn't know until he dunks

BOOYA!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> didn't know until he dunks
> 
> BOOYA!


yeah its pretty cool


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive seen that before and i still like it . at first it reminded me of the larry johnson , grandmama character . but it stands on its own .


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Drink Coke...did I say Drink??

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------

